# Farmland??



## Sufyaan (May 9, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking to buy anywhere from 5-10 acres of land in the Menufiyyah area specifically. What is the average price of land about an hours distance surrounding Cairo? Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry but this is something that only a property seller/agent/developer would know. 
We do not allow unpaid advertising on our forum so agents cannot contact you


----------

